# Tube Warmth Live



## PepAX7 (Mar 11, 2008)

Can you really hear the warmth of a nice tube preamp (Vocals) in a "live" situation? 

Opinions?


----------



## 808sound (Nov 23, 2009)

I never really tried them on a vocal in a band type situation, but I've used them on condenser lectern microphones. I found that it removes that boom when they pop their "p's", gives me way more headroom, and with a little EQing I can get them to almost sound like their speaking into sm58's.


----------



## Equilibrium8 (Sep 11, 2008)

This is very difficult to tell since there is no way to get a point of reference. Different bands, different venues etc. Although I have sensed a certain richness to vocalists and guitarists using tube amps, I don't know if I can say that the sound was all the work of the tubes.


----------



## planetnine (Mar 3, 2009)

I have seen tour engineers turn up with various tube comps/voice channels to insert in place of usu FOH rack comps. I have myself played with Avalons, TLAs and Focusrite Voicemaster Pros (tube emulation), Twintrack Pros, but its usu a case of finding something that goes with a particular voice and style -not for general use.

I do like dbx 160s for transparent vocal squashing, however, but I wouldn't normally put them in a FOH rack unless specifically requested. I'll stick with my 1u dbx and drawmer workhorse comps unless someone wants something in the rack for an event specially.

Nathan.

>


----------



## mikev (May 10, 2010)

PepAX7 said:


> Can you really hear the warmth of a nice tube preamp (Vocals) in a "live" situation?
> 
> Opinions?


Oh yes. We used a presonus Blue Tube for about a year. It really adds warmth to your vocals. Unfortunately it also became road kill after about a year of weekends on the road. It became nosiy and we had to sell it. We want another one but not sure if we want to stick with Presonus. Any suggestions?


----------



## 808sound (Nov 23, 2009)

I use the presonus bluetube also. I've been having good results with it so far. I've been wanting to try the Solid State Logic Alpha VHD. Its four channels and a bit more expensive, but its SSL quality.


----------

